# New Arrow Building Software



## kmas3752 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello,

Just created a software program for arrow building.
Anyone interested please take a look at www.mysoftware.lvfg.org
I would be very interested in any feedback or comments.

Right click and 'Save Target as' to some folder on your c drive
Unzip the files and run setup.exe

(i haven't found out how to have the program install from a webpage yet)

If you like it tell your buddies.

Thanks, Mark.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

*It's not working*

I've run through your setup file a few times. The installation package appears to not be work. This is all that installs


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

FYI - I expanded your cab file, copy the contents to the Crogram Files\ArrowBuilderOptimizer folder and the application runs:wink:


----------



## kmas3752 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll take a look at it


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

kmas3752 said:


> I'll take a look at it


Psst....The application is "hour glassing"


----------



## kmas3752 (Jul 17, 2008)

Can you tell what data you used?
Did the test/sample button work?


----------



## kmas3752 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Fixed Install*

Hello,

Believe I've fixed the install setup.exe.

Please try the install again.

Right click and 'Save Target as' to some folder on your c drive
Unzip the files and run setup.exe

(i haven't found out how to have the program install from a webpage yet)

If you like it tell your buddies.

Thanks, Mark.


----------



## kmas3752 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Vista ?*

I don't know if it works on vista, could someone let me know. thanks, Mark.


----------



## kmas3752 (Jul 17, 2008)

Everything should be working now.


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

works on vista


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

kmas3752 said:


> Everything should be working now.


Yep - It's working now


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

what does it do?:noidea:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

t t t


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

Cool Kmas but what about fletching and wraps?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

what does it do???? I downloaded it and nothing comes up just the file names


----------



## kmas3752 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll add fletching and wraps. I'll post with the new version in a couple of days.

The program analyzes the weight of each component to minimize the overall weight difference when making a set of arrows.

After unzipping the file and running setup, you shoud see an item in your Start|Programs list. Click this to start the program.

Anyone else having installation problems ? If so can you give me as much detail as what you did so I can improve on the installation.

If anyone has any other ideas on archery software, let me know.

Thanks, ...


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

kmas3752 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I'll add fletching and wraps. I'll post with the new version in a couple of days.
> 
> The program analyzes the weight of each component to minimize the overall weight difference when making a set of arrows.
> 
> ...


--------------------
Hello
Works great.
But don't ask me how i did it  :wink:


----------



## CactusJuice (Mar 15, 2008)

kmas3752 said:


> If anyone has any other ideas on archery software, let me know.
> 
> Thanks, ...


I would like to see a small, but free, program that we can use for recording our scores when we shoot around the house. Sometimes we have little competitions and I have score cards that we write down our numbers and leave it at that. I would like a program that I could enter these scores over a long period of time, and have it keep track, give averages, log improvements, keep several different people and be able to print it out in the Fall and see how everyone did over the Summer.


----------



## kmas3752 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats for the idea, I'll add it my list. I'll post when I have something but cannot promise any time frame, maybe a couple weeks.

Any other ideas ?

Thanks.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

kmas3752 said:


> Thats for the idea, I'll add it my list. I'll post when I have something but cannot promise any time frame, maybe a couple weeks.
> 
> Any other ideas ?
> 
> Thanks.


Make it cross and mix platform able. Have you think of making it a web base application? Many of us only use Linux and MacOS X and do not use any flavor of windows at all.


----------



## kmas3752 (Jul 17, 2008)

*New version*

Hello,

*New version now available*.

Program for arrow building.
Anyone interested please take a look at www.mysoftware.lvfg.org
I would be very interested in any feedback or comments.

Right click and 'Save Target as' to some folder on your c drive (ie. temp)
Unzip the files and run setup.exe

If you like it tell your buddies.

Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

kmas3752 said:


> Hello,
> 
> *New version now available*.
> 
> ...


-----------------------
Hello
If i have the first one on my computer.Should i delete it and put this one in its place. [Later


----------



## kmas3752 (Jul 17, 2008)

Shouldn't matter, it will over write the old one, just run the install again.

Please let me know what you think, thanks. Mark.


----------



## kmas3752 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Anyone find the program useful ?*

Anyone find the program useful ?

Anymore suggestions or comments ?

Thanks,


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

I must be honest, I can't figure out what it does.....


----------

